# EA League!



## sascbreakaway83 (Jun 29, 2020)

Guaranteed to make your kid into Pulisic or your money back!


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jun 29, 2020)

Come on guys, people need to jump off this 'elite' BS bandwagon and stop with the marketing. Elite is the most overused word in youth soccer and the continued use of it is just embarrassing. The fact we have 'Elite' and 'Academy' making up two of the three words tells its own story.

A new league starts every year and each one is going to make your kid into a superstar. Watch all of the clubs celebrate their acceptance into this new elite/academy/pathway/development/superstar/national competition. *sigh*


----------



## sascbreakaway83 (Jun 29, 2020)

Paul Spacey said:


> Come on guys, people need to jump off this 'elite' BS bandwagon and stop with the marketing. Elite is the most overused word in youth soccer and the continued use of it is just embarrassing. The fact we have 'Elite' and 'Academy' making up two of the three words tells its own story.
> 
> A new league starts every year and each one is going to make your kid into a superstar. Watch all of the clubs celebrate their acceptance into this new elite/academy/pathway/development/superstar/national competition. *sigh*


Its crazy they don’t even try to hide it anymore. All it takes is a a really cool logo with The words super, elite, academy, development, premier etc. My goodness it’s a cash grab. Sad thing is that works and 90% of parents fall for it because they want what’s best for there kid, no shame in that. Parents are sitting ducks with there wallets wide open. These clubs that are accepted will reap the benefits, all of a sudden they’re tryouts will be full of kids wanting to play in this super elite league. Soon we will have an elite u5 super league with toddlers and Elite Nike size 2 balls.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 30, 2020)

A NEW YOUTH SOCCER TOURNAMENT LAUNCHES: ELITE ONE CUP • SoccerToday
					

SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer




					www.soccertoday.com


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 30, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> A NEW YOUTH SOCCER TOURNAMENT LAUNCHES: ELITE ONE CUP • SoccerToday
> 
> 
> SoccerToday - Voice of American Soccer
> ...


Once again, the word “Elite” couldn’t be left out!


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 30, 2020)

Pretty simple...all those clubs couldn't get in to ECNL or MLS Academy so they had to create something new so they keep their players from running away. It's also the way to keep fees going up.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 30, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Pretty simple...all those clubs couldn't get in to ECNL or MLS Academy so they had to create something new so they keep their players from running away. It's also the way to keep fees going up.


Reminds me of this song.  "Please, we love your goals, were begging you to stay, please dont go"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Reminds me of this song.  "Please, we love your goals, were begging you to stay, please dont go"


That video of him staring at me is disturbing, Spicoli.


----------



## Dargle (Jun 30, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Pretty simple...all those clubs couldn't get in to ECNL or MLS Academy so they had to create something new so they keep their players from running away. It's also the way to keep fees going up.


That might apply to the three Elite Academy League-only clubs, but the rest of the clubs are former DA clubs that are already in the MLS Academy League.


----------



## sascbreakaway83 (Jun 30, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Pretty simple...all those clubs couldn't get in to ECNL or MLS Academy so they had to create something new so they keep their players from running away. It's also the way to keep fees going up.


You are right but this is targeting younger players now u11 u10.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That video of him staring at me is disturbing, Spicoli.


Well, I was thinking of only one Doc singing to me.  Different words with a little warning at end of the song if my baby did go.  You know the story and it needs no repeating.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 30, 2020)

Dargle said:


> That might apply to the three Elite Academy League-only clubs, but the rest of the clubs are former DA clubs that are already in the MLS Academy League.


Former DA clubs? Those clubs never had full DA.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, I was thinking of only one Doc singing to me.  Different words with a little warning at end of the song if my baby did go.  You know the story and it needs no repeating.


Then why have you repeated it 754 times, Spicoli?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jun 30, 2020)

This is what this league will be with current state of affairs


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 30, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This is what this league will be with current state of affairs
> 
> View attachment 7998


Ha thought the same with the EA title.

eSports has gained popularity if nothing else during the past months.


----------



## Dargle (Jun 30, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> Former DA clubs? Those clubs never had full DA.


Clubs that only had some age groups were still listed as DA clubs by US Soccer, but that’s kind of irrelevant now.  I was just pointing out that they have already been named MLS EYDP clubs, so they didn’t join this league because they had been denied access to the MLS league.  They’re just putting their B teams in this league


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 1, 2020)

sascbreakaway83 said:


> View attachment 7982
> Guaranteed to make your kid into Pulisic or your money back!


I actually thought this was a joke graphic made by one of us disillusioned soccer parents, and had to look it up to see that this is a real thing.  There was a thread last year where we were all making fun of the "Premier-Elite-Pathway-Development-Academy" league marketing that these bozos keep pushing.  I guess there's a new sucker born every day, right?


----------



## soccer dude (Jul 1, 2020)

My daughters have played in just about every "elite" league out there (plus Far West Regionals and Kansas for Nat Champ series of youth) and the only ones that have "true" girls competition are ECNL (by far the best) and CRL (a few bad teams but most are good and you need to qualify to get in.  Upper half can play in any ECNL league. Plus, a nice playoff system for advancement to Far West).   Crap leagues, which we have played, are NPL, Coast, DPL, SCDSL(non-discovery), all the rest.  Just my opinion from an "elite" dad.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Jul 2, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> "elite" dad.


Sweet


----------



## futboldad1 (Jul 2, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> My daughters have played in just about every "elite" league out there (plus Far West Regionals and Kansas for Nat Champ series of youth) and the only ones that have "true" girls competition are ECNL (by far the best) and CRL (a few bad teams but most are good and you need to qualify to get in.  Upper half can play in any ECNL league. Plus, a nice playoff system for advancement to Far West).   Crap leagues, which we have played, are NPL, Coast, DPL, SCDSL(non-discovery), all the rest.  Just my opinion from an "elite" dad.


CRL only has good teams at U-12 and below.... older than that and the level is barely better than SCDSL.....


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 2, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> I actually thought this was a joke graphic made by one of us disillusioned soccer parents, and had to look it up to see that this is a real thing.  There was a thread last year where we were all making fun of the "Premier-Elite-Pathway-Development-Academy" league marketing that these bozos keep pushing.  I guess there's a new sucker born every day, right?


----------



## jpmorris123 (Jul 2, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> CRL only has good teams at U-12 and below.... older than that and the level is barely better than SCDSL.....


Clearly an opinion only based on your child's experience in her/his age group.  

Year-over-year, CRL generally brings together the most competitive squads in each age group from across all the other gaming circuits in SoCal (there's always exceptions).  It's the only really "all-comers" competition in SoCal.  The only hold-outs are the clubs/circuits that only want to compete in their own walled garden (DA, ECNL) for fear their bubble of "eliteness" gets popped by a team from supposedly second tier club or geography.


----------



## jpmorris123 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dargle said:


> That might apply to the three Elite Academy League-only clubs, but the rest of the clubs are former DA clubs that are already in the MLS Academy League.


There was nothing "elite" about the vast majority of the DA clubs/teams at its inception.  And similarly, there's nothing elite about these clubs/teams in this EA Academy League.  Just look at the records of their teams last year across all age groups and competitions.

It's like saying just because I attended a certain school, I must be smart.  Uh no.  Just because you play on a team in a club that may have some good teams in certain age/gender groups, and charges fees sufficient to join an "elite" league, does not mean you are an elite player, team or club.

This rouse is just the continuing monetization of youth sports by adults who generally have no interest other than their next paycheck.


----------



## Dargle (Jul 2, 2020)

jpmorris123 said:


> There was nothing "elite" about the vast majority of the DA clubs/teams at its inception.  And similarly, there's nothing elite about these clubs/teams in this EA Academy League.  Just look at the records of their teams last year across all age groups and competitions.
> 
> It's like saying just because I attended a certain school, I must be smart.  Uh no.  Just because you play on a team in a club that may have some good teams in certain age/gender groups, and charges fees sufficient to join an "elite" league, does not mean you are an elite player, team or club.
> 
> This rouse is just the continuing monetization of youth sports by adults who generally have no interest other than their next paycheck.


I don’t even have a kid in one of these clubs or any association with them.  It’s apparent you hate the name and concept.  I was just responding to the claim that these clubs put teams in this league because they couldn’t get into the MLS league by pointing out it was for all but three clubs factually inaccurate since they are already in the MLS League.  I make no claims other than that.


----------



## sascbreakaway83 (Jul 3, 2020)

soccer dude said:


> My daughters have played in just about every "elite" league out there (plus Far West Regionals and Kansas for Nat Champ series of youth) and the only ones that have "true" girls competition are ECNL (by far the best) and CRL (a few bad teams but most are good and you need to qualify to get in.  Upper half can play in any ECNL league. Plus, a nice playoff system for advancement to Far West).   Crap leagues, which we have played, are NPL, Coast, DPL, SCDSL(non-discovery), all the rest.  Just my opinion from an "elite" dad.


Can I be a super champions elite dad? Lol


----------



## OliveGroveHarrier (Jul 3, 2020)

Why do some of you think this is a sucker's play for parents? The clubs decide which league to play in. My kid's club joined EA and hasn't even told us yet, I only know because I read about it here. If I get an email that says, hey, we moved to EA, please send an extra $800, then I will understand, but so far all I see  is a new league which offers nothing less than NPL or ECRL, and possibly more choices for spring (except for the ECNL national tournament, which only a few advance to anyway). If a late bloomer in EA gets moved up to a club's MLS team or sees college traction, then EA has done well as a second-team feeder. But yeah, the name is easy to mock. I'll give you that much.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 5, 2020)

OliveGroveHarrier said:


> Why do some of you think this is a sucker's play for parents? The clubs decide which league to play in. My kid's club joined EA and hasn't even told us yet, I only know because I read about it here. If I get an email that says, hey, we moved to EA, please send an extra $800, then I will understand, but so far all I see  is a new league which offers nothing less than NPL or ECRL, and possibly more choices for spring (except for the ECNL national tournament, which only a few advance to anyway). If a late bloomer in EA gets moved up to a club's MLS team or sees college traction, then EA has done well as a second-team feeder. But yeah, the name is easy to mock. I'll give you that much.


The answer to your question is actually in your post.  The title of the league isn't "Second-Team Feeder League."  The fact that the name of the league is specifically designed to obfuscate the reality of the competition is why we say "sucker's play."  You already understand where the league is and what its actual value is, which makes you one of the minority in youth sports.   Your club isn't advertising the EA league to you, because you're already a customer.  The EA hook is for all the other parents (the majority, btw) who think their kid is "elite" and is being under served in their current Silver Elite, Gold, Flight 2, Flight 1 etc., league and club-hopping to find the one where they can brag about their kid being an "Academy" or "Elite" player.  

The other reason I personally feel like these second level leagues are sucker plays is that (in my experience) these clubs have zero intention of using their second teams as feeders for their top teams.  In pro sports, that is a workable, functioning model.  In youth sports, that model is an illusion, a fallacy, a fantasy, a lie.  I wish it were not so.  It's not that the second tier kids can't make the transition, it's that the clubs are not structured to transition them.  Each team is run individually by their very territorial coaches, their players are their paychecks, and they all resist giving or taking players to and from each other.  Plus, the clubs have no intra-club scouting and development and programming.  The clubs know this, yet the clubs can't resist marketing the professional model of promotion to upper levels because it appeals to the ambition of every parent who dares dream their kid can play in college or professionally.  I wish it were so.  I know there are plenty of B-team kids and late bloomers who catch and surpass the supposedly "elite" players as they age.  But those kids almost invariably do so on their own drive and talent and because of individual coaches, NOT because of clubs and DEFINITELY NOT because of "leagues."  So anytime clubs gather together and create a new and improved "elite" league, it's automatically a sucker play because they do not have any intention of honestly describing their business model.


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 5, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> The answer to your question is actually in your post.  The title of the league isn't "Second-Team Feeder League."  The fact that the name of the league is specifically designed to obfuscate the reality of the competition is why we say "sucker's play."  You already understand where the league is and what its actual value is, which makes you one of the minority in youth sports.   Your club isn't advertising the EA league to you, because you're already a customer.  The EA hook is for all the other parents (the majority, btw) who think their kid is "elite" and is being under served in their current Silver Elite, Gold, Flight 2, Flight 1 etc., league and club-hopping to find the one where they can brag about their kid being an "Academy" or "Elite" player.
> 
> The other reason I personally feel like these second level leagues are sucker plays is that (in my experience) these clubs have zero intention of using their second teams as feeders for their top teams.  In pro sports, that is a workable, functioning model.  In youth sports, that model is an illusion, a fallacy, a fantasy, a lie.  I wish it were not so.  It's not that the second tier kids can't make the transition, it's that the clubs are not structured to transition them.  Each team is run individually by their very territorial coaches, their players are their paychecks, and they all resist giving or taking players to and from each other.  Plus, the clubs have no intra-club scouting and development and programming.  The clubs know this, yet the clubs can't resist marketing the professional model of promotion to upper levels because it appeals to the ambition of every parent who dares dream their kid can play in college or professionally.  I wish it were so.  I know there are plenty of B-team kids and late bloomers who catch and surpass the supposedly "elite" players as they age.  But those kids almost invariably do so on their own drive and talent and because of individual coaches, NOT because of clubs and DEFINITELY NOT because of "leagues."  So anytime clubs gather together and create a new and improved "elite" league, it's automatically a sucker play because they do not have any intention of honestly describing their business model.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jul 5, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> The answer to your question is actually in your post.  The title of the league isn't "Second-Team Feeder League."  The fact that the name of the league is specifically designed to obfuscate the reality of the competition is why we say "sucker's play."  You already understand where the league is and what its actual value is, which makes you one of the minority in youth sports.   Your club isn't advertising the EA league to you, because you're already a customer.  The EA hook is for all the other parents (the majority, btw) who think their kid is "elite" and is being under served in their current Silver Elite, Gold, Flight 2, Flight 1 etc., league and club-hopping to find the one where they can brag about their kid being an "Academy" or "Elite" player.
> 
> The other reason I personally feel like these second level leagues are sucker plays is that (in my experience) these clubs have zero intention of using their second teams as feeders for their top teams.  In pro sports, that is a workable, functioning model.  In youth sports, that model is an illusion, a fallacy, a fantasy, a lie.  I wish it were not so.  It's not that the second tier kids can't make the transition, it's that the clubs are not structured to transition them.  Each team is run individually by their very territorial coaches, their players are their paychecks, and they all resist giving or taking players to and from each other.  Plus, the clubs have no intra-club scouting and development and programming.  The clubs know this, yet the clubs can't resist marketing the professional model of promotion to upper levels because it appeals to the ambition of every parent who dares dream their kid can play in college or professionally.  I wish it were so.  I know there are plenty of B-team kids and late bloomers who catch and surpass the supposedly "elite" players as they age.  But those kids almost invariably do so on their own drive and talent and because of individual coaches, NOT because of clubs and DEFINITELY NOT because of "leagues."  So anytime clubs gather together and create a new and improved "elite" league, it's automatically a sucker play because they do not have any intention of honestly describing their business model.


An intelligent outline of the issue by someone who clearly ‘gets it’. A huge number of parents would benefit from simply reading your post to better understand the whole situation.


----------



## RocketFile (Jul 6, 2020)

Perhaps parents aren't as naive as you portray them.

And perhaps clubs just try to play in the most competitive circuit available, regardless of its name.

Certainly there is plenty of great competition to go around here in SoCal.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jul 6, 2020)

RocketFile said:


> Perhaps parents aren't as naive as you portray them.
> 
> And perhaps clubs just try to play in the most competitive circuit available, regardless of its name.
> 
> Certainly there is plenty of great competition to go around here in SoCal.


If parents (not all of them but too many IMO) were not naive, the whole elite/academy/superstar marketing system wouldn't continue in perpetuity. But it does and who fuels that? Parents buying the dream. I get it; parents want the best for their kids and that's completely understandable. This just isn't the 'solution' they think it is.

And clubs just want the most competitive circuit you say? Again, no issue with that. Except with this new EA league it's mostly the same teams/clubs who have already been playing each other for years.

You're right about plenty of great competition in SoCal but it is now spread so thin among so many leagues and competitions, nobody is ever happy and so people keep searching for the next best thing where the 'elite' all come together.

If clubs/parents truly want the most competitive circuit possible, let's stop coming up with new marketing leagues (let's call them what they are) and talk about combining some of the existing ones.


----------



## RocketFile (Jul 6, 2020)

You are speaking to the vast minority. Most parents are quite well informed and understand that leagues are trying to coalesce talent so the competition level and the potential exposure level is high. And for the most part these leagues have been successful in that strategy.

Some are more expensive than others and there is not always correlation between the branding (elite) and the expense (high).

Who cares what these leagues want to call themselves? Have at it. Have fun with it.

And you are wrong. Many, many parents ARE happy with the experience, despite the machinations among and between leagues and clubs.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jul 6, 2020)

Fair enough. ‘Exposure’ sounds enticing. I’ll put in our application to EAL today...


----------



## jpeter (Jul 6, 2020)

I keep track of them but don't get the begrudging with the leagues, the marketing names used , what flight, bracket, divisions, tounments or the like.   If the kids have a places to play isn't that good enough?

Almost all youth sports is somewhat fictitiously named so are the clubs that are doing business as somebody else...all made up for marketing or selling.

Even coast soccer, when my son staring playing at 7 I thought cool we get to play teams near us, nope not really Arsenal's was way out San Bernardino and there where no local teams in the silver division which I later leaned was "more competitive" so travel would be required.  Going to Santa Barbara for a 7 yrs olds single game seemed nuts to me and still does to this day.  We ended up staying the weekend and enjoying the town.

More local soccer less travel whatever league would be a good change for most, no good reason to travel 100 miles for a regular league game and spend all the hours & money for young kids games.


----------



## BIGD (Jul 6, 2020)

jpeter said:


> I keep track of them but don't get the begrudging with the leagues, the marketing names used , what flight, bracket, divisions, tounments or the like.   If the kids have a places to play isn't that good enough?
> 
> Almost all youth sports is somewhat fictitiously named so are the clubs that are doing business as somebody else...all made up for marketing or selling.
> 
> ...


Geographic restrictions on club participation until U15 might help reduce the craziness and improve local competition.  You might not have super teams developing at a handful of clubs requiring travel to find competition.  The skill would be more spread out throughout clubs around the county and local competition would be feasible.  Kids would spend less time in the car going to/from practice and driving all over So Cal for games.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Jul 6, 2020)

We know why clubs created these leagues, but frankly by now parents are simply indifferent.  All the parents I know fully understand that if your kid is on the B team and wants to move up,  he or she needs to go try out independently at the A team of your club or at another club.  When my DD was on the B team of her club #1, there was zero interaction with the A team.  When she was on the A team of her club #2, similarly not one kid got promoted from the B team.  To be fair, none of our coaches ever suggested there is a "path" from B team to A team.

I think even pro soccer works similarly these days.  The best way to get on the A team of a top English or Spanish club is not through the academy system, but by working on your craft at Dortmund or Ajax for a couple of years.


----------



## OliveGroveHarrier (Jul 7, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> The answer to your question is actually in your post.  The title of the league isn't "Second-Team Feeder League."  The fact that the name of the league is specifically designed to obfuscate the reality of the competition is why we say "sucker's play."  You already understand where the league is and what its actual value is, which makes you one of the minority in youth sports.   Your club isn't advertising the EA league to you, because you're already a customer.  The EA hook is for all the other parents (the majority, btw) who think their kid is "elite" and is being under served in their current Silver Elite, Gold, Flight 2, Flight 1 etc., league and club-hopping to find the one where they can brag about their kid being an "Academy" or "Elite" player.
> 
> The other reason I personally feel like these second level leagues are sucker plays is that (in my experience) these clubs have zero intention of using their second teams as feeders for their top teams.  In pro sports, that is a workable, functioning model.  In youth sports, that model is an illusion, a fallacy, a fantasy, a lie.  I wish it were not so.  It's not that the second tier kids can't make the transition, it's that the clubs are not structured to transition them.  Each team is run individually by their very territorial coaches, their players are their paychecks, and they all resist giving or taking players to and from each other.  Plus, the clubs have no intra-club scouting and development and programming.  The clubs know this, yet the clubs can't resist marketing the professional model of promotion to upper levels because it appeals to the ambition of every parent who dares dream their kid can play in college or professionally.  I wish it were so.  I know there are plenty of B-team kids and late bloomers who catch and surpass the supposedly "elite" players as they age.  But those kids almost invariably do so on their own drive and talent and because of individual coaches, NOT because of clubs and DEFINITELY NOT because of "leagues."  So anytime clubs gather together and create a new and improved "elite" league, it's automatically a sucker play because they do not have any intention of honestly describing their business model.


That was a terrific reply, Mystery Train. Thank you and others who contributed afterwards. It all makes sense and I understand now that there is rarely a process or an incentive to move a kid up to a higher team within the same club. We have moved clubs twice in two years to find higher levels of comp (Presidio->SDDA1/2->EA/NPL). He's moved up to become a top contributor each time (late bloomer?). One hop left if this year goes well. Just in time for showcases and longshot college aspirations. I will remember this thread as it may be helpful for him to change a third time and tryout for only a team's MLS-A or top ECNL team (or stay put, but state that he's only trying out for the top team once a backup plan is in place).   I also think the typical parent's knowledge is thin on this stuff. Just finding this MB took some some effort. I think most parents don't have time to learn and monitor this stuff, at least not until their kid shows some promise and they want to help. You all have helped me, thanks again. I hope the games can safely begin soon.


----------



## Mystery Train (Jul 7, 2020)

Messi>CR7 said:


> We know why clubs created these leagues, but frankly by now parents are simply indifferent.  All the parents I know fully understand that if your kid is on the B team and wants to move up,  he or she needs to go try out independently at the A team of your club or at another club.  When my DD was on the B team of her club #1, there was zero interaction with the A team.  When she was on the A team of her club #2, similarly not one kid got promoted from the B team.  To be fair, none of our coaches ever suggested there is a "path" from B team to A team.
> 
> I think even pro soccer works similarly these days.  The best way to get on the A team of a top English or Spanish club is not through the academy system, but by working on your craft at Dortmund or Ajax for a couple of years.


Maybe things are changing among the parent crowd, and maybe places like this forum are helping educate parents.  I can only speak from my personal experience which was that 10 years ago, I was totally clueless to how youth club soccer worked and so were the vast majority of parents of children my daughter's age and there was so much angst and frustration as the girls and their families tried to navigate it all.  I only just figured it out at the end of my daughter's youth club experience, and if my youngest decides that club soccer something to pursue, I will definitely have a more enjoyable ride because of the knowledge I gained the first go around.  I just wish someone had told me all of it before we started.  And if that younger does decide to go that route, I'll be hitting up @Paul Spacey if he's still coaching.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jul 7, 2020)

Mystery Train said:


> Maybe things are changing among the parent crowd, and maybe places like this forum are helping educate parents.  I can only speak from my personal experience which was that 10 years ago, I was totally clueless to how youth club soccer worked and so were the vast majority of parents of children my daughter's age and there was so much angst and frustration as the girls and their families tried to navigate it all.  I only just figured it out at the end of my daughter's youth club experience, and if my youngest decides that club soccer something to pursue, I will definitely have a more enjoyable ride because of the knowledge I gained the first go around.  I just wish someone had told me all of it before we started.  And if that younger does decide to go that route, I'll be hitting up @Paul Spacey if he's still coaching.


Thanks for the vote of confidence...I plan on being around long-term!   and yes, I'm sure places like this forum are helping parents to better understand the landscape and how everything works. We can all get a bit carried away at times (me included) but there's generally very good info on this forum (and even some good banter at times!)


----------

